# 15 Zoll Gaming Laptop: Temperatur zu hoch ?



## ponygsi (3. März 2017)

Moin Forum,

 ich hab mir vor Kurzem ein HP Pavilion 15-bc009ng gekauft.

Hab nach 5min StarWars Battlefront ganz schnell die 80 °C  bei CPU und GPU erreicht. Is das Normal?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



48°C beim i5 6300HQ normal im Desktop Betrieb? Taktet der nicht runter?

Bin nur Unsicher...


----------



## amdahl (3. März 2017)

Völlig normale Temperaturen für einen Laptop.
Dass er auch im Idle relativ warm läuft ist nur damit die Kühlung weniger aufdringlich ist.


```
$ sensors
acpitz-virtual-0
Adapter: Virtual device
temp1:        +52.0°C  (crit = +200.0°C)

thinkpad-isa-0000
Adapter: ISA adapter
fan1:           0 RPM

coretemp-isa-0000
Adapter: ISA adapter
Physical id 0:  +52.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
Core 0:         +52.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
Core 1:         +48.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
```


----------



## DaveManCB (4. März 2017)

Mit neuer und vernünftiger Wärmeleidpaste wäre es wohl etwas kälter gerade im Idle aber wenn der Laptop neu ist geht dadurch wohl die Garantie erloschen


----------



## ponygsi (4. März 2017)

DaveManCB schrieb:


> Mit neuer und vernünftiger Wärmeleidpaste wäre es wohl etwas kälter gerade im Idle aber wenn der Laptop neu ist geht dadurch wohl die Garantie erloschen


Manche Hersteller erlauben das Öffnen des Gehäuses... Msi z. B. Wärmeleitpaste wohl nicht mit inbegriffen wa? 

Gesendet von meinem LG G5 via Tapatalk


----------



## iTzZent (4. März 2017)

Du darfst jedes Gerät innerhalb der EU für wartungszwecke öffnen, du darfst dabei allerdings nichts beschädigen.

Deine Temperaturen sind aber, wie schon erwähnt, normal.


----------



## airXgamer (4. März 2017)

Temperaturen passen, ich habe hier noch so einen mehr oder weniger passiven Atom Single Core im zweit - Laptop, das Teil heizt 50°C im Idle und 65° im Betrieb, dazu HDD bei 53°C


----------



## NRJX (7. März 2017)

ich  hab hier noch einen etwas älteren msi-GE60-2PE mit einem i7-4710HQ, einer GTX860M und (nachträglich eingebauter) SSD. 
Ich benutze ihn aus Desktopersatz. Seit ich ihn habe (ca. 3 Jahre) bewegen sich die Temperaturen (im IDLE bzw. im reinen 
Desktop-/"Multimedia"-betrieb) zwischen 43 und 56 Grad.


----------

